# Stellis modesta



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice, not a lot of people grow stellis here because the flowers are so small and not bright.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2007)

good evening from Luxembourg,
I like those small flowers from Stelis and Pleurothallis alliance.close-ups can be very nice: here one of my Stelis species (in bloom in November)
Jean


----------



## Beth (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm Beth and I'm new! I have a stellis modesta, but have absolutely no idea what it needs. Right now, it lives on a window facing east, behind a lace curtain. I don't water much (about once a week, and every three weeks with fertilizer), but spritz every day. It's not dying, but it's not doing anything else either! The poor thing was a gift from a friend who didn't even know it was an orchid - she bought it for cat grass! and was surprised her cats didn't even look at it  So, any tips you can give me? Much appreciated!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 2, 2009)

Beth said:


> Hi, I'm Beth and I'm new! I have a stellis modesta, but have absolutely no idea what it needs. Right now, it lives on a window facing east, behind a lace curtain. I don't water much (about once a week, and every three weeks with fertilizer), but spritz every day. It's not dying, but it's not doing anything else either! The poor thing was a gift from a friend who didn't even know it was an orchid - she bought it for cat grass! and was surprised her cats didn't even look at it  So, any tips you can give me? Much appreciated!



My Stelis like to be kept moist at all times, lower to med. low light levels, and because of the moist conditions, repot yearly. I actually water it daily when the air is dry.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to slippertalk, Beth.


----------



## Beth (Aug 2, 2009)

paphreek said:


> My Stelis like to be kept moist at all times, lower to med. low light levels, and because of the moist conditions, repot yearly. I actually water it daily when the air is dry.



Thank you Paphreek! So, could I keep her on the coffee table? It's right next to the window, but she's be getting less light there. And as you say low light levels are appreciated...? Okay, I really should get a hygrometer, I have no idea what the humidity in the room is. Do you water and spritz, or just water?

I feel so sorry for the poor thing... imagine being taken for cat grass!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2009)

Beth said:


> Thank you Paphreek! So, could I keep her on the coffee table? It's right next to the window, but she's be getting less light there. And as you say low light levels are appreciated...? Okay, I really should get a hygrometer, I have no idea what the humidity in the room is. Do you water and spritz, or just water?
> 
> I feel so sorry for the poor thing... imagine being taken for cat grass!



I wouldn't worry about the light as long as it's not getting direct noon and afternoon sun. I water it thoroughly whenever I water it. I always used to water my Pleurothalids more like my Paphs, letting them become a little dry before watering, but they did not do well. Harry from Andy's Orchids encourage me to water the Pleuro's much more liberally and they've been growing and blooming better, now.


----------

